# Missy Mae/Maverick Intro :)



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

As many of you know I was getting pretty discouraged on my puppy search. In fact I had given up. A friend of mine called and said she knew of a pup who needed a home. A 12-week old Shih Tzu/Poodle mix. I told her I would think about it. A few days later I went to "look" and you all know how that typically ends, she came home with me. 

The people who had her had an "accident" litter, but now I am not so sure it was an accident. When I got Missy Mae they had another pup who was the runt of the litter that they were going to keep. They said the father of the litter "did not like Missy Mae and kept attacking her."

Anyway they were feeding her Kibbles N' Bits. I switched her to Wellness two days after she got home. About three days after that I noticed her ears were smelling and she kept itching them. Off to the Vet we went. She had ear mites, a yeast infection and a bacterial infection ... Poor baby! Now her ears are much better and she has gained a lb since coming home to us. She now weighs 6.5 lbs.

A couple of days ago I got another phone call. The runt was up for "adoption" now because they could not provide Vet care or even feed him. Also the father of the litter was now attacking Maverick. Off we went to get him. My cousin is his owner and they are a perfect fit. He LOVES his mommy and follows her everywhere! Two days after he came home we noticed the same exact response that Missy Mae was doing so off to the Vet for him. He also had ear mites and a bacterial infection. He weighs 4.5 lbs. 

Missy Mae was NOT happy to have another puppy in her house. I am not sure given her reaction to him that she remembered him even though it had only been two weeks since she last saw him. It took a couple of days for them to sort it all out but now they get along fine. Both of them adore all of the kids but seem to be really content with my youngest child who has developmental delays and speech issues. I don't know how else to describe it other than he is just a very soft kid.

Now on the the pictures 
The backyard they play in









Missy Mae









Missy Mae and Maverick playing in the backyard



























Missy Mae after playing in the backyard


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They're very cute but a question...did they give away these "accidental litter" puppies for free or did they let them go for money? If you ended up paying anything you're just perpetuating backyard breeder practices, and in this case not once but twice. That certainly encourages people like this to do it again. I hope that you enjoy Missy Mae and Maveric,k but I also know there are a ton of mixed breed dogs in shelters and rescues who could have used your loving and probably been a whole lot healthier having been evaluated and seen to already.


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

I do not know what they did with the other puppies from that litter, however I did not pay them money for Missy Mae and my cousin did not pay them for Maverick.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MelissaGB said:


> I do not know what they did with the other puppies from that litter, however I did not pay them money for Missy Mae and my cousin did not pay them for Maverick.


Melissa - I'm relieved to hear that. Maybe it was an accidental litter indeed. They are very cute :wub: and I hope that you will keep posting here to keep us up on how they're doing and if there are any puppy issues we can help with. I know you must be enjoying Missy Mae immensely.Does your cousin live near you? I think you can search some threads that might help with "sibling" or cousin in this case, rivalry between the two pups.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

MelissaGB said:


> I do not know what they did with the other puppies from that litter, however I did not pay them money for Missy Mae and my cousin did not pay them for Maverick.


I am glad that you avoided that mistake. 

Welcome to these new babies. We love our honorary Maltese around here.


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

they are very cute and fun. It is so different when training a small breed compared to a large breed!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

They are darling! I love the little fat belly in the last pic, so cute! I'm so glad it is working out well for you!


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

Due to my cousin's medical problems she and her children all live with me. The puppies are together during the day but at night they are in separate rooms and they eat their breakfast, lunch and dinner in separate rooms. They are given treats together and they do share toys during the day.

We are working hard with them on grooming issue. We brush/comb them every single night and we are slowly plucking the ear hairs out. We have been holding the hair under their chins while brushing their faces with lots of treats and stops so that we can do it slowly. The vet said to go easy on the hair plucking right now due to the infections in the ears because it would really hurt them with them being so inflamed and infected right now.


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Melissa - I'm relieved to hear that. Maybe it was an accidental litter indeed.


I got an email from the "owners" who said "if you have puppies from them I want one." I doubt this was an "accident" and replied with "I will not be breeding them as they are brother and sister. Line-breeding should ONLY be done by someone who knows what they are doing or the puppies will be disfigured or die."

I tried to have them give me Maverick but they would not at that time. Since I was not paying money for them I had no "leverage" so to speak. I can only imagine what poor Missy Mae went through before she came home. Being attacked by the father all the time, nasty ears and not being fed, or not being fed enough. She is doing fabulous with us though and is well taken care of and loved.

When I picked her up they said they stopped using a crate "because they just poop all over it and I'm tired of cleaning it up." They also said "she will not use potty pads." Within 6 hours of being with us Missy Mae not only learned to use the potty pads but she was going out on my deck. Since being home she has had NO poop accidents in the house and only a few potty accidents which were totally my fault.

I have not heard back from them and doubt that I will now. I feel bad for the dogs they currently have. My friend (who told me about Missy Mae and Maverick) said she bought them dog food because they had no money and the dogs were not being fed!

We do have some issues with Maverick that I could use some help on though because I am not sure that we are handling it right.

When we try to pick Maverick up under his arms he gets really upset. For example if he is in my lap and I need to shift him if I reach for his arms he starts screaming and nipping, like I am hurting him. I don't know if he was hurt before or if it's just puppy doesn't like what we are doing so he screams, kinda like a two-year-old. Any thoughts on how to handle it. Right now I just ignore him and do it anyway. Once he is calm I give him a treat and tell him good boy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh wow, how disgusting that they want a puppy from you. And that's not line breeding, that is inbreeding and that is way too close of a breeding, as you know. Definitely get them fixed asap! 

I hate hearing about people like this, it makes me very sad.


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

I know it was wrong but because I do not breed had no idea what name. Doubt they even know what line-breeding is anyway!!! Thanks for the explanation 

I could have them done now but I am concerned about doing a pediatric spay/neuter. They are 3 1/2 months old now. The Vet said they recovery faster when they are younger and waiting would not make that much of a difference so I am not sure. Need to do more research!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would wait until at least 6 mos in case they need to have retained puppy teeth removed - that way they will just have to go under once rather than twice. They also are not fully vaccinated yet so watch taking them out in public and putting them on the ground because of the threat of parvo. Last vaccination at 16 weeks and I would assume that they have not had the others, unless you have a vet record of it. 

Some dogs just do not like their legs touched (have one of those here) but I think you are handling it the right way!


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

The Vet did not to do vac's with their ears the way they were. They go back in two weeks for a recheck of their ears at which time they will get vac's (parvo and distemper only) and another de-worming. She is treating them as they have no vac's and told me the same thing about being very careful where I take them or who (dogs) I allow them to have contact with.

As far as Maverick I will just continue on with what I am doing. He has no problems with me touch his paws or clipping his nails just under his arms ... he's a hoot I tell ya!

The pup's do not go anywhere but my backyard for now. We are looking into puppy kinder but the Vet wanted us to wait until they have been re-checked for their ears.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations! :wub:

Here's an article you'll probably enjoy reading on the health risks/benefits of spay/neuter:

Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs - Laura J. Sanborn, M.S - May 14, 2007

Of course behavioural effects and pet population issues are important factors as well, but you obviously already know about the latter at least!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh there they are. 

I love the fact that I can tell your two apart. Let me test if I am correct -correct me if wrong please - Missy Mae is the pup on the right hand side in picture#3 and Picture#4..in Pic#5, she is the pup who is behind Maverick.

They are both precious :wub:

Enjoy them to the fullest. wish them tones of happy and healthy years to come with you and your family


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> oh there they are.
> 
> I love the fact that I can tell your two apart. Let me test if I am correct -correct me if wrong please - Missy Mae is the pup on the right hand side in picture#3 and Picture#4..in Pic#5, she is the pup who is behind Maverick.
> 
> ...


I had to go back and look at the pictures and you are right. Missy Mae's white patch on her head splits down the middle and lays on either side of her head. Maverick's is more in the middle and tends to lay on one side.

If everything goes as planned we are taking the pup's on the first camping trip this weekend ... NO kids other than the furry ones, YEAH :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Please reconsider the camping trip if they do not have the vaccinations---parvo can live in the earth/grass for a long time! It can kill a puppy---not to scare you, but it is very dangerous. I know how long you have waited to get these little ones.


----------



## MelissaGB (May 3, 2011)

We drove up to go camping but ended up not staying. When we go camping we use the old logging roads that are no longing in use. No bathrooms/port-o-potties, trash cans, etc. In the two years we have been camping off of these roads I have never seen another person. Not to say that it couldn't happen but I actually feel safer taken the pup's out where we camp than letting them walk on the sidewalk in front of my house.

We ended up not staying because the mule deer population is doing fabulous here in Washington! Considering what a cold winter we are having (Mt. Rainer lower foothills still has snow!) I did not think we would see that many. Typically we will see 3 or 4 on the drive up. This time we saw 30 does and and 4 or 5 bucks! We ended up not camping because I am to afraid of them (or me) getting ticks :blink:

I don't know how much camping we will do with or without the dogs due to this. Might (after vac's are complete) go to a "normal" campsite.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PUPPIES!!!!!:chili:


----------

